# Just got a bolt. Opening the unit up, replacing the hard drive now



## MTWomg

Soon, we all will know what physical size the ****ing drive is! Tearing it down now. Two Torx screws are located behind the CableCard door, one above the HDMI port on the back. Opening it now...

It's a laptop sized drive. Still don't have the lid all the way off, but I can see into it enough to see the drive .The drive is located 'in' the curve.


----------



## MTWomg

The drive is a WD500LUCT, 5400 RPM 'laptop sized' drive. Opening this thing is a *****, and I'm a pro. Lots of tiny clips to release. I had to use a spudger. Unless you know what you are doing, I don't recommend opening it. At the very least, take your time doing it.

Picture of the drive http://i.imgur.com/xO7kXfZ.jpg


----------



## MTWomg

I don't have any big laptop drives on hand so I have to pause this upgrade for an hour or two. I'll be picking a 2tb drive up and shoving it in, probably around 3 pm eastern.

I'm sure upgrades work the same way as the Roamio, though. The big news here is that, yes, the drive is a god damn 2.5" drive.

Laptop hard drives are almost always more expensive than those same drives in an enclosure. Case in point: the 2tb STDR2000102 is $89, the same drive as a bare drive is $150. If you're upgrading this TiVo, it may be worth it to buy an external hard drive and gut it.


----------



## Blakeintosh

Where did you order your Bolt from?


----------



## MTWomg

Blakeintosh said:


> Where did you order your Bolt from?


Picked it up in person at Best Buy. My store had two.


----------



## Kremlar

Blakeintosh said:


> Where did you order your Bolt from?


FYI, my local Best Buy claims they have some in-stock now.


----------



## scottfll954

Best buy has them... 

I just got one too..

I will be playing with it shortly.. adding an external WD 1tb drive


----------



## Blakeintosh

scottfll954 said:


> Best buy has them...
> 
> I just got one too..
> 
> I will be playing with it shortly.. adding an external WD 1tb drive


I'm curious to see if they removed the 1 TB WD DVR Expander restriction that previous TiVo's have. If I were a betting man, I'd say no.


----------



## kisby

I hope you (or someone) makes a video of this!


----------



## MTWomg

2tb drive in. It boots just fine, exactly the same as a Roamio drive swap.


----------



## keenanSR

MTWomg said:


> 2tb drive in. It boots just fine, exactly the same as a Roamio drive swap.


And you used the drive out of the Seagate portable you mentioned above?


----------



## MTWomg

keenanSR said:


> And you used the drive out of the Seagate portable you mentioned above?


Yes. Remove the drive from the case and pop it in. It's a smaller (9.5mm tall) drive than the one inside the TiVo but it fits just fine.


----------



## keenanSR

MTWomg said:


> Yes. Remove the drive from the case and pop it in. It's a smaller (9.5mm tall) drive than the one inside the TiVo but it fits just fine.


Outstanding information, thanks for your pioneering effort!


----------



## MTWomg

keenanSR said:


> Outstanding information, thanks for your pioneering effort!


No problem


----------



## Blakeintosh

MTWomg said:


> The drive is a WD500LUCT, 5400 RPM 'laptop sized' drive. Opening this thing is a *****, and I'm a pro. Lots of tiny clips to release. I had to use a spudger. Unless you know what you are doing, I don't recommend opening it. At the very least, take your time doing it.
> 
> Picture of the drive http://i.imgur.com/xO7kXfZ.jpg


Thanks for the picture of the drive and drive bay. Are you brave enough to open the main compartment and post some pictures of the internal components?


----------



## MTWomg

Blakeintosh said:


> Thanks for the picture of the drive and drive bay. Are you brave enough to open the main compartment and post some pictures of the internal components?


I opened the whole thing (I didn't realize at first that you can remove the drive bay without lifting the main lid) but I already put it back together . It's not that exciting in there, to be honest.


----------



## Blakeintosh

MTWomg said:


> I opened the whole thing (I didn't realize at first that you can remove the drive bay without lifting the main lid) but I already put it back together . It's not that exciting in there, to be honest.


Understandable. I'm just curious about chips that they used for processing, WiFi, etc. Is the fan noise particularly noticeable? Are there any lights on the front?


----------



## MTWomg

Blakeintosh said:


> Understandable. I'm just curious about chips that they used for processing, WiFi, etc. Is the fan noise particularly noticeable? Are there any lights on the front?


Fan is very quiet. There are two lights hidden under the plastic on the right side. One indicates power/record and the other blinks when the remote is used.


----------



## Jed1

MTWomg said:


> The drive is a WD500LUCT, 5400 RPM 'laptop sized' drive. Opening this thing is a *****, and I'm a pro. Lots of tiny clips to release. I had to use a spudger. Unless you know what you are doing, I don't recommend opening it. At the very least, take your time doing it.
> 
> Picture of the drive http://i.imgur.com/xO7kXfZ.jpg


What is the white wire that seems to be fastened to the drive?


----------



## MTWomg

Jed1 said:


> What is the white wire that seems to be fastened to the drive?


Edit: just a cable routing guide


----------



## Kremlar

I believe some of these portable 2.5" drives have the USB interface soldered right onto the drive nowadays, so buyer beware.

Good to know that the STDR2000102 drive works fine.


----------



## keenanSR

MTWomg said:


> It's a temperature sensor. It's wired to the fan. When you replace the drive, you lift the sensor off the old drive and put it on the new drive. When the drive gets hot, the fan speed increases.


Interesting that it's the drive they're worried about, I believe in previous TiVos it's usually one of the processor chips that gets the hottest. Maybe it's the reduced size of the drive itself, the 1/2-(1/4?) height 3.5 drives don't really get warm at all.


----------



## Blakeintosh

MTWomg said:


> Yes. Remove the drive from the case and pop it in. It's a smaller (9.5mm tall) drive than the one inside the TiVo but it fits just fine.


The WD 2 TB 2.5 in Green drive (WD20NPVX) is 15mm tall. Does it look like there is enough room in the drive bay for a drive that tall, or is the 9.5mm drive about as tall as you can go?


----------



## MTWomg

keenanSR said:


> Interesting that it's the drive they're worried about, I believe in previous TiVos it's usually one of the processor chips that gets the hottest. Maybe it's the reduced size of the drive itself, the 1/2-(1/4?) height 3.5 drives don't really get warm at all.


Yeah. It is unusual to see a drive thermal sensor in a STB, but it's been widespread in All In One desktop computers for years. From random Dells to the iMac, everyone uses them.

I think TiVo's motivation is to effectively have no fan, in that they spin it way down almost all of the time, and only crank it when the drive gets hot (which shouldn't ever happen)



Blakeintosh said:


> The WD 2 TB 2.5 in Green drive (WD20NPVX) is 15mm tall. Does it look like there is enough room in the drive bay for a drive that tall, or is the 9.5mm drive about as tall as you can go?


Oh, there is tons of room. Go for it.


----------



## Blakeintosh

MTWomg said:


> I don't have any big laptop drives on hand so I have to pause this upgrade for an hour or two. I'll be picking a 2tb drive up and shoving it in, probably around 3 pm eastern.
> 
> I'm sure upgrades work the same way as the Roamio, though. The big news here is that, yes, the drive is a god damn 2.5" drive.
> 
> Laptop hard drives are almost always more expensive than those same drives in an enclosure. Case in point: the 2tb STDR2000102 is $89, the same drive as a bare drive is $150. If you're upgrading this TiVo, it may be worth it to buy an external hard drive and gut it.


What's the model number of the external drive that you gutted?


----------



## MTWomg

blakeintosh said:


> what's the model number of the external drive that you gutted?


STDR2000100. All the colors (you'll understand when you google) have the same SATA drive inside.


----------



## Blakeintosh

Oh sorry, I didn't realize the internal drive number and external drive used the same model numbers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTWomg

Blakeintosh said:


> Oh sorry, I didn't realize the internal drive number and external drive used the same model numbers.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They don't, sorry. My post earlier may have been a bit confusing. I never mentioned the model of the hard drive inside the case, but I see how it can be read that way.


----------



## jcthorne

MTWomg said:


> It's a temperature sensor. It's wired to the fan. When you replace the drive, you lift the sensor off the old drive and put it on the new drive. When the drive gets hot, the fan speed increases.


No, its a coax cable going over to the wifi antenna next to the fan. There are 3 of them for a wifi array antenna on 3 of the 4 corners of the box away from the RF incoming line from the tv antenna connection.


----------



## MTWomg

jcthorne said:


> No, its a coax cable going over to the wifi antenna next to the fan. There are 3 of them for a wifi array antenna on 3 of the 4 corners of the box away from the RF incoming line from the tv antenna connection.


You're right, it's very clear in your photos. I thought there was a sensor under the piece attached to the HDD but there is not. Oops.


----------



## keenanSR

MTWomg said:


> STDR2000100. All the colors (you'll understand when you google) have the same SATA drive inside.


Is the actual drive a ST2000LM003?


----------



## jcthorne

Very sure. What is affixed to the top of the stock drive are just wire holders stuck to the top of the drive. Not sensors. Hard drives have thermal sensors internally and are read via the SATA connection. The small board next to the fan is an antenna and the other end of that white cable is plugged in to one of the 3 antenna connectors on the wifi card. Take a look at the pics I posted of the internals. No need to open yours back up.


----------



## MTWomg

keenanSR said:


> Is the actual drive a ST2000LM003?


I already sealed my unit up so I can't check but the Amazon reviews for the external drive are very likely to say what model is inside. Give the reviews a search for that model


----------



## MTWomg

jcthorne said:


> Very sure. What is affixed to the top of the stock drive are just wire holders stuck to the top of the drive. Not sensors. Hard drives have thermal sensors internally and are read via the SATA connection. The small board next to the fan is an antenna and the other end of that white cable is plugged in to one of the 3 antenna connectors on the wifi card. Take a look at the pics I posted of the internals. No need to open yours back up.


You are right. That said, it's not uncommon to read the temperature with a sensor as opposed to SATA. If you are not buying huge quantities the same drive, as a vendor you would have to support the difference 'ways' drives report their temperature. There isn't a real standard for this. Some drives lie, some have meaningfully inaccurate internal sensors, some drives don't support temperature reporting at all, etc. At the very least, you have to each model of drive. Apple used a sensor in the iMac for years, to give one example.


----------



## keenanSR

jcthorne said:


> No, its a coax cable going over to the wifi antenna next to the fan. There are 3 of them for a wifi array antenna on 3 of the 4 corners of the box away from the RF incoming line from the tv antenna connection.


That makes more sense to me than it sensing HDD temp.


----------



## keenanSR

MTWomg said:


> I already sealed my unit up so I can't check but the Amazon reviews for the external drive are very likely to say what model is inside. Give the reviews a search for that model


Thanks, that's where I got that number, was just checking to confirm.


----------



## krkaufman

MTWomg said:


> Fan is very quiet. There are two lights hidden under the plastic on the right side. One indicates power/record and the other blinks when the remote is used.


Have they done away with the multiple-record indicator lights, then? (Like on the Roamio, where the red record LED gets those red slivers to indicate additional active recordings.)


----------



## TrackZ

So no concern about using a run of the mill drive vs. an AV or enterprise drive? 

I'm seeing the Samsung Spinpoint M9T ST2000LM003 2TB for ~$93 now on Newegg and Amazon. Wouldn't have to deal with opening up external drive enclosures either.


----------



## fcfc2

Hi guys,
I am curious if you could use almost any 3.5" external drive enclosure that has an esata port and make a connection via a esata to sata connection in the Bolt. If so, could the same thing handle up to the available 3-6TB drives used in the Roamios? 
The sata cable hanging out the bottom of the Bolt might be a little wonky but I suspect it might work if there is room to get the cable card in and feed the sata cable out.


----------



## krkaufman

fcfc2 said:


> Hi guys,
> I am curious if you could use almost any 3.5" external drive enclosure that has an esata port and make a connection via a esata to sata connection in the Bolt. If so, could the same thing handle up to the available 3-6TB drives used in the Roamios?
> 
> The sata cable hanging out the bottom of the Bolt might be a little wonky but I suspect it might work if there is room to get the cable card in and feed the sata cable out.


Me, too!


----------



## HarperVision

fcfc2 said:


> Hi guys,
> I am curious if you could use almost any 3.5" external drive enclosure that has an esata port and make a connection via a esata to sata connection in the Bolt. If so, could the same thing handle up to the available 3-6TB drives used in the Roamios?
> The sata cable hanging out the bottom of the Bolt might be a little wonky but I suspect it might work if there is room to get the cable card in and feed the sata cable out.





krkaufman said:


> Me, too!


Me three!


----------



## nobody0101

That's what I am in the process of doing right now. Box has an update to get through, but all seems well at this point. 3TB WD red drive mounted in external case for power. Nice little round SATA cable wil only require a tiny notch in the back of the Bolt to exit the case. 

It's going to live its life within my entertainment gear rack hidden from view like the Roamio before it.


----------



## HarperVision

nobody0101 said:


> That's what I am in the process of doing right now. Box has an update to get through, but all seems well at this point. 3TB WD red drive mounted in external case for power. Nice little round SATA cable wil only require a tiny notch in the back of the Bolt to exit the case.
> 
> It's going to live its life within my entertainment gear rack hidden from view like the Roamio before it.


Sweet, keep us updated! :up:


----------



## nobody0101

It's up and running now. Just flipping through the menu screens is very responsive. Way faster than the Roamio.


----------



## HarperVision

So it recognizes it as a normal internal drive, even though you have it externally in a powered enclosure?


----------



## nobody0101

Yes, I'm still using the same SATA connection and not eSATA port, so the Bolt is sort of oblivious to the whole thing.

The status screen shows 367 HD hours of recording time. That seems lower than on my Roamio with the same drive.


----------



## CloudAtlas

Curious, can anyone read the Broadcom CPU/SoC model used in the Bolt? 

HD and tuners aside the Bolt hardware specs are just killer. CPU ~4x faster, 3x RAM, gigabit Ethernet, 802.11ac WiFi, MoCA 2.0, on-board transcoder-2 streams , Bluetooth LE and of course 4K-HDMI 2.0.

And only two years after Roamio.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

Yeah, the Bolt seems to be keeping 20% of the HDD to itself for some reason?

The 500 GB reports 52 hours (100 GB missing).

367 hrs on 3TB means 581 gigs is MIA, or also ~20%.

Cloud, the CPU is most likely a Broadcom BCM7251 or very close variant with all the same specs. The heatsink probably isn't easy to remove. It's usually clipped on pretty well.


----------



## nobody0101

Ok great. As long as it jives with what others are seeing then I am ok with it for now.

This box is very snappy. The Roamio was ok, and was a decent improvement over it's predecessor, but this just feels downright fast.


----------



## HarperVision

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Yeah, the Bolt seems to be keeping 20% of the HDD to itself for some reason?........


That is there for the upcoming streaming cloud storage service they're finalizing!


----------



## krkaufman

HarperVision said:


> That is there for the upcoming streaming cloud storage service they're finalizing!


Nope, that's reserved local storage for user profiles metadata!

:big fat wink:


----------



## mattack

nobody0101 said:


> That's what I am in the process of doing right now. Box has an update to get through, but all seems well at this point. 3TB WD red drive mounted in external case for power.


So now someone else should try > 3 TB just to see if somehow they upgraded the automagic formatting capability to support bigger drives.


----------



## HarperVision

mattack said:


> So now someone else should try > 3 TB just to see if somehow they upgraded the automagic formatting capability to support bigger drives.


Someone tried a 4TB and last I heard it wasn't successful.


----------



## Blakeintosh

mattack said:


> So now someone else should try > 3 TB just to see if somehow they upgraded the automagic formatting capability to support bigger drives.


The only 4TB 2.5in drives on the market have SMR (Shingled Magnetic Recording) in it. My understanding of SMR is that it requires driverssys that understand how SMR works. If the OS doesn't know how to use SMR, it causes slow write speeds and errors when reading the disk. So far, the largest 2.5 in drive that uses PMR (the old standard) is a 3TB Toshiba drive. When I get my Bolt, I am leaning towards using that drive in it. It's currently available on Amazon in an external USB drive, selling for $130.


----------



## trip1eX

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Yeah, the Bolt seems to be keeping 20% of the HDD to itself for some reason?
> 
> The 500 GB reports 52 hours (100 GB missing).
> 
> 367 hrs on 3TB means 581 gigs is MIA, or also ~20%.
> .


That is a lot. Brainstorming here, but are they saving it defragging? Are suggestions getting a partition? Space to save streaming buffers? Apps?

Are they just being conservative?

Is it a bug?

Cloud dvr service?

Space to store other content?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HarperVision

Blakeintosh said:


> ...... It's currently available on Amazon in an external USB drive, selling for $130.


Can you share which one that is? Thanks!


----------



## Kremlar

> Someone tried a 4TB and last I heard it wasn't successful.


Got it working. Still need to put it in use. Post is here:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=532579


----------



## Blakeintosh

HarperVision said:


> Can you share which one that is? Thanks!


I'm leaning towards the Toshiba MQ03ABB300 3TB drive. It's specs are similar to the WD AV drives in regards to MTBF, error rate, power usage and noise level. You can get the naked drive from OWC Sales for $200, or you can drive harvest from an external drive. Amazon is currently selling the Toshiba Canvio Connect II 3TB Portable Hard Drive, Black (HDTC830XK3C1) for $130.

I have not tried this setup yet, but once I get my Bolt, this is the drive I'm leaning towards. If Kremlar's testing with the 4TB drive is successful, I might go with that, but that all depends on how well a SMR drive works.


----------



## HarperVision

Kremlar said:


> Got it working. Still need to put it in use. Post is here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=532579


Great job!


----------



## najenagold

Blakeintosh said:


> I'm leaning towards the Toshiba MQ03ABB300 3TB drive. It's specs are similar to the WD AV drives in regards to MTBF, error rate, power usage and noise level. You can get the naked drive from OWC Sales for $200, or you can drive harvest from an external drive. Amazon is currently selling the Toshiba Canvio Connect II 3TB Portable Hard Drive, Black (HDTC830XK3C1) for $130.
> 
> I have not tried this setup yet, but once I get my Bolt, this is the drive I'm leaning towards. If Kremlar's testing with the 4TB drive is successful, I might go with that, but that all depends on how well a SMR drive works.


Are you sure that drive when removed has the SATA connector? I looked at previous versions, 2TB etc and they do not. So I am assuming the 3TB won't.


----------



## Kremlar

> I have not tried this setup yet, but once I get my Bolt, this is the drive I'm leaning towards. If Kremlar's testing with the 4TB drive is successful, I might go with that, but that all depends on how well a SMR drive works.


You can be sure I'll post back any trouble, stay subscribed to my "4TB 2.5"" thread if you are interested.



> Are you sure that drive when removed has the SATA connector? I looked at previous versions, 2TB etc and they do not. So I am assuming the 3TB won't.


That's definitely a concern, and I took a bit of a gamble when I bought my 4TB in that regard. Well, actually, I took a gamble in several regards but so far so good!


----------



## Physicistman

I am new to actually posting on this forum, I have almost always found my answers to TiVo here, but I'm not really a posting kind of person. I found out about the bolt a week after I purchased a roamio. I though great I can finally really use my 4k TV. I returned my roamio, and bought the bolt, afterwards looking on this forum to figure out how to get the case off, I found this forum, and was worried at the fact that it has a 2.5" HDD, mainly because the max HDD that I have in 2.5" is a 750 Seagate. I have plenty of large 3.5 drives, but hardly any 2.5's, then I had the thought of just using an external power for the 3.5" HDD, I also thought someone else probably thought of it too, well they had, but I didn't see any posting indicating of the original power source, that being the one in the TiVo is enough to power the 3.5" HDD, so I tried it. As of now it is working, I had a problem with WiFi not connecting, but had the same problem with roamio at the start. I can confirm original power and data connection work with 3.5" HDD. I am using a Seagate HDD 3 TB, that previously did not work with roamio. After multiple attempts I was not able to get WiFi to connect, so I went to external power source for the drive, although the Ethernet connection did work regardless of power source, so if you use Ethernet it should work.


----------



## nobody0101

Could be that you are within the limits of the bolts power supply and won't have any problems, but to me having separate enclosure with its own power supply limits the risk of burning out the Bolts power supply.


----------



## krkaufman

Physicistman said:


> After multiple attempts I was not able to get WiFi to connect, *so I went to external power source for the drive*, although the Ethernet connection did work regardless of power source, so if you use Ethernet it should work.


Just to be clear, you opted to use an external power source for the drive -- but you didn't state whether that change then allowed you to connect via Wi-Fi.

Bonus question: Also, if yes, then what happens to your Wi-Fi connection if you shutdown and then power the drive, again, off the internal power? Does the Wi-Fi again fail to connect?


----------



## Physicistman

krkaufman said:


> Just to be clear, you opted to use an external power source for the drive -- but you didn't state whether that change then allowed you to connect via Wi-Fi.
> 
> Bonus question: Also, if yes, then what happens to your Wi-Fi connection if you shutdown and then power the drive, again, off the internal power? Does the Wi-Fi again fail to connect?


Sorry if I wasn't clear, yes I had to go to an external power source for the drive in order for my Wi-Fi to connect, otherwise I would always get the error N06, regardless of what I did to the Wi-Fi to make it easily accessible. After I used an outside power source I was able to connect to Wi-Fi easily. I haven't tested using the method of setting it up on outside power, then going to internal power. I get off work in a couple of hours, I will test it then.


----------



## krkaufman

Physicistman said:


> Sorry if I wasn't clear, yes I had to go to an external power source for the drive in order for my Wi-Fi to connect, otherwise I would always get the error N06, regardless of what I did to the Wi-Fi to make it easily accessible. After I used an outside power source I was able to connect to Wi-Fi easily. I haven't tested using the method of setting it up on outside power, then going to internal power. I get off work in a couple of hours, I will test it then.


Hey, no worries, I just wanted to make sure. So thanks for that feedback.

And, really, I don't have a BOLT, so my "bonus question" isn't anything more than curiosity. It just seems that switching back to internal power with a BOLT that's already configured for Wi-Fi subsequently failing w/ the N06 error sure would seem to put a final nail in the "internal power supply too underpowered to support an external 3.5" drive" question. (Though I think it's a safe assumption given your earlier reporting. Thanks for that!)


----------



## Physicistman

krkaufman said:


> Hey, no worries, I just wanted to make sure. So thanks for that feedback.
> 
> And, really, I don't have a BOLT, so my "bonus question" isn't anything more than curiosity. It just seems that switching back to internal power with a BOLT that's already configured for Wi-Fi subsequently failing w/ the N06 error sure would seem to put a final nail in the "internal power supply too underpowered to support an external 3.5" drive" question. (Though I think it's a safe assumption given your earlier reporting. Thanks for that!)


I did test it and that is also a no. Even with the network saved it will not connect. As I said it does connect with Ethernet, but judging by how it does not work with WiFi I would still be hesitant to continue using it without external power source, because I don't want to risk pulling too much power or too much heat. That's what I suggest to anyone else unless there is someone riskier than I.

Did anyone else notice the small header to the right of the fan?


----------



## krkaufman

Physicistman said:


> I did test it and that is also a no. Even with the network saved it will not connect. As I said it does connect with Ethernet, but judging by how it does not work with WiFi I would still be hesitant to continue using it without external power source, because I don't want to risk pulling too much power or too much heat. That's what I suggest to anyone else unless there is someone riskier than I.
> 
> Did anyone else notice the small header to the right of the fan?


FYI... In case you'd missed it.



> ZNF: TiVo Bolt Hard Drive Upgrades Are A Go
> 
> Drives up to 3TB auto-format as they do with the Roamio line  no additional prep required. And, if you get a little crazy, replace and extend that internal SATA cable to communicate with an external drive of more easily acquired larger drives, without heat or power consumption concerns (and never mind that new slot youll need to cut into the enclosure).


----------



## HarperVision

2TB WD My Passport Drives for $69.99 at Woot. Not sure if you can harvest the drive for upgrading Bolts but seems like a good price:

http://sellout.woot.com/offers/wd-2...il&utm_term=0_c5ca76da11-4d0a6fd426-303976033


----------



## sangs

nobody0101 said:


> Yes, I'm still using the same SATA connection and not eSATA port, so the Bolt is sort of oblivious to the whole thing.
> 
> The status screen shows 367 HD hours of recording time. That seems lower than on my Roamio with the same drive.


Did you carve a hole in the back of the drive enclosure and run the SATA cable through that to connect to the drive inside? I was going to simply use a SATA to eSATA cable and use the eSATA connection on the rear of the enclosure.


----------

